# Wo finde ich Hardware für ein Rechenzentrum?



## KICK (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich hab vor mir einen oder mehrere Rechner in einem Rechenzetrum aufzustellen, also so ein "Serverhousing" Paket irgendwo zu mieten.

Nun habe ich gehört, dass man für diese Standplätze keine "normalen" Rechner benutzt, sondern Maschinen in einem 19 Zoll Gehäuse, welche nach verschiednenen HE (Höheneinheiten) unterteilt werden.

Jetzt hätte ich dazu einige Fragen:

Wo bekommt man generell 19 Zoll Hardware her?

Gibts komplettsysteme im 19 Zoll Format zu kaufen?

Wie baut man in so ein 19 Zoll Gehäuse Festplatte,Mainboard, Netzwerkkarte, etc. ein... ist das so wie bei einem normalen Homerechner oder braucht man da irgendwelche "besonderen" Festplatten und so weiter?

Warum wird das in HE unterteilt?

Sollte jemand bereits Erfahrung mit Serverhousing in einem Rechenzentrum haben, währen einige Tipps, auf was man besonders achten muss dabei auch sehr nett!

Danke


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Januar 2004)

Der Begriff "Rack" bringt dich sicherlich weiter. Der Unterschied zwischen Rack und Pedestal ist, dass Pedestal stehend/senkrecht ist (lat. pedes = fuß nur zu info) und das andere waagrecht.
Server bekommst du (als Firmenkunde) zb. bei www.chiligreen.at .
tirolausserfern


----------



## jore (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

19" Gehäuse bekommst du in diversen Onlineshops wie schiwi.de oder auch bei ebay. Diese Gehäuseart wird nach HE eingeteilt, weil die Höhe ein ganz spezielles (genormtes) Maß hat. Es sind so ca. 45mm hoch je HE. Die Racks in den die 19" Gehäuse eingebaut werden haben ein Raster in das diese Höheneinheiten genau hineinpassen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


Gruß

jore


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Januar 2004)

http://www.hewlett-packard.de/server/unix_server/


----------

